# VWS - Valores da pressão atmosférica



## cmg (27 Fev 2012 às 15:09)

Boas

Ao abrir alguns ficheiros de resumo diário de dados do VWS, deparo-me em todos eles com valores relativos à pressão atmosférica esquisitos, p.ex.:
                                  Max               Min               Average
"Raw Barometer :           948.00            944.00           946.30"

Ora os valores correspondentes ao mesmo dia no display do programa são:
Max.: 1029
Min.:  1025
(Nos settings do programa está definida como unidade hpa)
Qual a explicação para estas discrepâncias e como as corrigir?
Obrigado
Cumps
cmg


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

Se leres, diz Raw Barometer, ora raw é uma leitura "sem filtros", ou seja é a leitura da pressão *absoluta* ao contrário da relativa calibrada ao nível do mar, que são os correctos 102x hPa. O programa processa os dois tipos de pressão mas nos ficheiros regista o que não tem o filtro. Espero ter-me feito entender.


----------



## cmg (27 Fev 2012 às 22:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se leres, diz Raw Barometer, ora raw é uma leitura "sem filtros", ou seja é a leitura da pressão *absoluta* ao contrário da relativa calibrada ao nível do mar, que são os correctos 102x hPa. O programa processa os dois tipos de pressão mas nos ficheiros regista o que não tem o filtro. Espero ter-me feito entender.



Boas SpiderVV

Obrigado pela explicação .
Cumps
cmg


----------



## cmg (1 Mar 2012 às 12:59)

Boas
Já agora, este tópica foi criado por causa das discrepâncias entre os valores do programa - VWS - e os que a meteoclimatic pretende, problema, que, diga-se de passagem, ainda não consegui solucionar. 
Alguém tem a solução?
Obrigado
Cumps
cmg


----------

